# Fiberglass repair instruction



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are lots of instructional videos on www.jamestowndistributors.com

There are no classes that I have ever heard of. Vist a local boat builder and maybe he'll let you hang out once in a while.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can read all the books and watch all the videos, but nothing beats hands on experience.
Take it as a basic fact, you will make mistakes and you will have to throw ruined material away.

Rule Number 1...If you're getting dirty, you're doing it wrong!

Rule Number 2...Protect your eyes, skin and lungs from contact with fiberglass, resins and solvents.
                        Dust, liquids or fumes...all can cause serious physical problems.
                        All work should be done in a well ventilated area wearing safety glasses, dust masks,
                        gloves and protective clothing.

Rule Number 3...Start small, learn the quirks of the materials, plan your layup and cleanup before starting.

Rule number 4...A heavy duty rotary sander removes most minor mistakes.   



I still have my original copy of Fiberglass Boats Construction & Maintenance by Boughton Cobb, Jr. 1967


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm working with a boat construction manufacture about having a work shop teaching how to fiberglass ect... in Orlando. This would be a great way to learn the proper ways to repair your boat.


----------

